# prvoplánový



## inbetweenwords

Ahoj všem! Jsem tady poprvé... 

V jedné knize jsem našla slovo "prvoplánový": jde o auto, které je "_přirozeně __mužné, ale __současn__ě__ ne tak p__rvoplánově okázalé". 
_     Může mi někdo vysvětlit, co to znamená?             

Díky moc!


----------



## Managa

Vítej na fóru 

Podle Ústavu pro jazyk český je význam slova prvoplánový _povrchní, ne příliš nápaditý_.

Mě se ale zdá, že se používá i v trochu posunutém významu. Podle mě, když je něco prvoplánového, je to děláno "na efekt". "Prvoplánově okázalé auto" by pro mě bylo auto, které je krásné na pohled, je nadmíru okázalé, vyzdobené, s různými efekty... Ale s naprosto průměrnými a _neokázalými_ jízdními vlastnostmi.


----------



## bibax

Vítej!

*Prvoplánový* je adjektivum k "_první plán"_. Tvůrci (hlavně uměleckých děl, filmů apod.) mají obvykle _"první plán"_, _"druhý plán"_, atd. V uvedeném příkladě okázalost nebyla v prvním plánu, tj. tvůrce ji nezamýšlel jako hlavní vlastnost.


----------



## bibax

> "Prvoplánově okázalé auto" by pro mě bylo auto, které je krásné na pohled, je nadmíru okázalé, vyzdobené, s různými efekty... Ale s naprosto průměrnými a neokázalými jízdními vlastnostmi.


Proč by prvoplánově okázalé auto mělo špatně jezdit? Rolls-Royce je také prvoplánově okázalé.

Já to chápu tak, že tvůrce prvoplánově okázalého auta záměrně a vědomě chce, aby auto bylo okázalé, protože je určeno zákazníkům, kteří okázalost požadují.

_ÚJČ je jako obvykle vedle._


----------



## Managa

bibax said:


> Proč by prvoplánově okázalé auto mělo špatně jezdit? Rolls-Royce je také prvoplánově okázalé.
> 
> Já to chápu tak, že tvůrce prvoplánově okázalého auta záměrně a vědomě  chce, aby auto bylo okázalé, protože je určeno zákazníkům, kteří okázalost požadují.



Já bych asi neřekla, že Rolls-Royce je prvoplánově okázalý, ale asi to je o subjektivním názoru. Každý můžeme ten význam chápat trochu jinak...


----------



## inbetweenwords

Díky moc všem za odpověd'! 

Takže, jestli tomu dobře rozumím, to auto nemá jako zakládní vlastnost to, že je okázalé. Protože tam říká _*ne* tak p__rvoplánově okázalé... _Je okázalé, ale ne zas tak moc...
Je to tak?


----------



## Managa

inbetweenwords said:


> Díky moc všem za odpověd'!
> 
> Takže, jestli tomu dobře rozumím, to auto nemá jako zakládní vlastnost to, že je okázalé. Protože tam říká _*ne* tak p__rvoplánově okázalé... _Je okázalé, ale ne zas tak moc...
> Je to tak?



Ano, tak bych to chápala.


----------

